# Crop feels like a bubble!



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 3 1/2 week old Jersey Giant. His/her crop was large a hard Sunday evening (noticeably so), but I had just fed them, so I thought I'd check Monday evening. Well, Monday it had shrunk in size to a more "normal" feeling full crop. This evening, his/her crop feels like a bubble! Is this normal? Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you!

These are pictures, hope they help!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

There seems to be a bald patch where the crop is, too. I'm more of a beginning poultry enthusiast, but we've had chickens for 4 years & we've had a few chicks. I've not seen anything like this???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its possible it had just had a good amount of water just before you checked. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like an air sac if it is it's called ruptured air sac or subcutaneous emphysema. From what little I can find it needs to be punctuhttp://ijasvm.com/ijasvmadmin/upload/IJASVM_5113cbc51d31b.pdfred with a small needled and treated with antibiotics. Here is a link to one of the few pieces of information I can find other than whats on other forums.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Apyl, thank you! Although, I'm not sure about puncturing it. :-/ So far, the chick seems healthy in all other aspects; eating, drinking, bodily functions, etc. I think, since s/he doesn't seem to be in pain, I'll keep an eye out for a few days.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Its possible it had just had a good amount of water just before you checked. Just keep an eye on it.


Thank you so much!  I'm not taking any drastic measures at this point. S/he doesn't appear to be suffering, so I'll just keep an eye out. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do not puncture, glad your instincts are saying no. That is in the wrong place for an air sac rupture. They usually appear at the top of the back just behind the head, not on the right side of the neck.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Do not puncture, glad your instincts are saying no. That is in the wrong place for an air sac rupture. They usually appear at the top of the back just behind the head, not on the right side of the neck.


Air sac ruptures occur inside the neck, chest and belly. Yes the location could be an air sac, but like I post "IF" it was that I gave information to help.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the help! The "bubble" has shrunk, but was still there a little. The chick still seems healthy in all other aspects, so I'm just keeping an eye on him/her!  I'll keep you updated!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Have you been giving them grit or sand to grind up the food and water? Since they are chicks I assume they are inside a brooder, so they can't find their own grit while foraging. Hope this helped! I'm glad u care about your chickens help.


----------

